# When to dilute soap paste



## eleraine (Aug 3, 2014)

I just made my first batch of liquid soap and was wondering (after talking to a few people)- when do you dilute your liquid soap paste after it has been cooked? Can you do it immediately/the next day or should you allow the paste to "cure" for a few weeks as you would with cold process soap bars?


----------



## Susie (Aug 3, 2014)

Paste for liquid soap does not require a cure.  You can dilute immediately, or store it for up to 6 months(maybe more, but I know personally that 6 months is OK).  You may choose to dilute small portions that you can individually fragrance with different FOs or EOs.  

Just be sure to write down how much water it took to dilute how much paste for that batch so you don't have to guess the next time.

Congratulations on the first batch!


----------



## Seawolfe (Aug 3, 2014)

Ya for my first batch I diluted half and stored half ( double ziplock bags) labeled just like Susie said. I diluted that stored half a few months later, worked just fine. 

Someone here posted that they always keep undiluted paste around as a concentrated cleaner. I thought that was quite clever.


----------



## Mrs.Larios (Aug 3, 2014)

I just finished making my first batch but it looks a bit hard is that ok? The test came out clear


----------



## Susie (Aug 3, 2014)

Its fine.  Don't judge liquid soap paste by whether it has gone through all the "stages" shown in the videos.  Your paste may or may not go through them.  

Remember that the clarity test checks for unsaponified oils, not safety.  You still need to zap test or phenolpthalien test.


----------



## froggybean37 (Aug 5, 2014)

My finished LS usually comes out looking quite Vaseline-y and is quite firm (almost waxy). To dilute I put it in the slow cooker on warm overnight and when I get up I have lovely liquid soap ready to go


----------

